# Com last words...



## Pisis (Nov 23, 2005)

Their last words......

07 Jul 1962 Alitalia 771 Unable to make out your last message, will you please repeat

08 Nov 1965 American Airlines 383 Have you still got the runway OK? Ah .. just barely .. we'll pick up the ILS here.

30 Jun 1967 Thai International 601 I have no radar contact with you.

06 Nov 1967 Trans World Airlines 159 Not very # far off the runway. Sure as # isn't.

10 Aug 1968 Piedmont Airlines 230 Watch it!

05 Jan 1969 Ariana Afghan Airlines 701 We're finished!

20 Mar 1969 Avion Airways - Four two delta got the strobe lights in sight

05 Jul 1970 Air Canada 621 Pete, sorry.

08 Dec 1972 United Air Lines 553 Sound of stickshaker begins and continues to end of recording

29 Dec 1972 Eastern Air Lines 401 Hey, what's happening here?

27Mar 1977 Pan Am / KLM 1736/4805 There he is .. look at him! Goddamn that son-of-a-***** is coming! Get off!

ATC 04 Apr 1977 Southern Airways 242 We’re going to do it right here.

11 Feb 1978 Pacific Western Airlines 314 He's the emergency he's crashed and is burning off the end of the runway.

ATC 25 Sep 1978 Pacific Southwest Airlines 182 Ma I love you.

23 Dec 1978 Alatalia 4128 So he gave us wrong indications. We thought we were to the left.

28 Dec 1978 United Air Lines 173 United 173, Mayday! We're... the engines are flaming out - we're going down!

ATC 25 May 1979 American Airlines 191 Look at this. He blew up an engine. Equipment. We need equipment.

28 Nov 1979 Air New Zealand 901 Actually, these conditions don't look very good at all, do they?

19Aug 1980 Saudi Arabian Airlines 163 No need for that, we are okay, no problem, no problem.
CVR 13 Jan 1982 Air Florida 90 Larry, we're going down, Larry.... I know it!

01 Sep 1983 Korean Airlines 007 What's happened?

CVR 02 Aug 1985 Delta Airlines 191 Push it way up.

CVR 12 Aug 1985 Japan Airlines 123 All hydraulics failed.

CVR 22 Oct 1986 KNBC news copter - ...hit the water...hit the water...hit the water.

08 Jun 1988 VASP 168 What? There's what? Some hills, isn't there?

31 Aug 1986 Aeromexico 498 Oh #### this can't be!

28 Nov 1987 South African Airways 295 We have, er, a smoke problem and we are doing an emergency descent!

ATC 28 Apr 1988 Aloha Airlines 243 We cannot communicate with the flight attendants.

26 Jun 1988 Air France 296Q Watch out for those pylons ahead, eh. See them? Yeah, yeah, don't worry.

CVR 31 Aug 1988 Delta Airlines 1141 We got an engine failure. We're not gonna make it. Full power..

08 Feb 1989 Independent Air 1851 Can't keep this SOB thing straight up and down.

24 Feb 1989 United Airlines 811 What the hell was that? I don't know.

07 Jun 1989 Surinam Airways 764 That's it I'm dead.

CVR 19 JUl 1989 United Air Lines 232 Nah, I can't pull 'em off or we'll lose it, that's what's turning ya.

25 Jan 1990 AVIANCA 052 Flame out! Flame out on engine number four.

01 Feb 1991 USAir/Skywest 1493/5569 Okay, we just had a seven thirty-seven land and blow up

03 Mar 1991 United Airlines 585 Oh, God ... flip!

26 May 1991 Lauda Air 004 Ah, reverser's deployed.

ATC 04 Oct 1992 El Al 1862 Going down...eh...1862, going down, going down, copied going down?

21 Dec 1992 Martinair 495 A bit low, bit low, bit low.

31 Mar 1993 Japan Airlines 46E Lost number one and two.

18 Aug 1993 American Int. Airways 808 There it goes, there it goes! Oh no!

04 Apr 1994 KLM Cityhopper 195 Watch your speed. Going around.

26 Apr 1994 China Airlines 140 It's OK, It's OK, don't hurry, don't hurry.

02 Jul 1994 USAir 1016 Down, push it down.

08 Sep 1994 USAir 427 Hang on. What the hell is this?

31 Oct 1994 American Eagle 4134 OK, mellow it out, mellow it out.

13 Dec 1994 American Eagle 3379 Why's that ignition light on? We just had a flame-out?

21 Aug 1995 Atlantic Southeast Airlines 529 Amy, I love you.

22 Sept 1995 U.S. Air Force 27 Crash landing. We're goin' in. We're going down.

20 Dec 1995 America Airlines 965 Uh.. where are we.

06 Feb 1996 Birgen Air 301 Oh what's happening

ATC 11 May 1996 Valujet 592 Uh, smoke in the cockpit... smoke in the cabin.

ATC 17 Jul 1996 TWA 800 I think that was him. I think so. God bless him.

29 Aug 1996 Vnokovo Airlines 2601 Mountains!!!

02 Oct 1996 Aeroperu 603 What **** have they done?

19 Nov 1996 United Express 5925 What, oooh ###. Oh ### me.

ATC 06 Aug 1997 Korean Air 801 Well, he must have crashed then.

26 Sep 1997 Garuda Indonesia Airlines 152 Aaaaaa. Allah Akbar.

16 Feb 1998 China Airlines 676 Oh my God! Oh my God!

02 Sep 1998 Swissair 111 And we are declaring emergency now Swissair one eleven.

01 Jun 1999 American Airlines 1420 Aw ####, we're off course...we're way off.

13 Jan 2000 Avisto - OK we are ditching.

ATC 31 Jan 2000 Alaska Airlines 261 Ah here we go.

17 Jul 2000 Indian/Alliance Airlines 7412 Would like to do one 360 due to high on approach Sir.

25 Jul 2000 Air France 4590 Concorde forty-five ninety you have flames, you have flames behind you.

31 Oct 2000 Singapore Airlines 006 #### something there.

04 Jul 2001 Brit Air 5572 I have nothing in front of me.

12 Nov 2001 American Airlines 587 What the hell are we into. We're stuck in it.


----------



## Glider (Nov 23, 2005)

Can someone tell me what the point is of this.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't know but it is not nice when your the last guy to talk to someone


----------



## trackend (Nov 24, 2005)

Agreed Glider


----------



## Pisis (Nov 25, 2005)

Glider said:


> Can someone tell me what the point is of this.



Does every thread gotta got a point?
It's just sorta OT......... But connected with aviation

Pisis


----------

